
Dumb JSON API for Coronavirus Data - kranzky
https://corona.kranzky.com/
======
kranzky
I know it's bleak, but the API now includes build server style badges, like
this:
[https://corona.kranzky.com/badge.svg](https://corona.kranzky.com/badge.svg)

